# Mandale® Compact goes to VOSA for IVA Type approval



## Mandale

I set off this morning at 6.30am with our first prototype panel van conversion to the VOSA test station in Oldham. We had booked the vehicle in for a voluntary IVA type approval inspection (voluntary because it doesn’t become a statutory test until 12th April next year) to prepare for the legislation. 
After three hours of intensive inspection, lots of worry and fingernail biting the examiner finally passed his judgment.

One unexpected item required attention, the external BBQ point cover has 2 sharp edges on the hinge area. Although we purchased this part, and this is how it is made, I don’t mind and am ecstatic that this is the only thing to make right. So tomorrow I will be very happy to round off the sharp edges and may even sing with joy as I do so.

So after lots of worry and stress it appears we have got the cake, but no cherry. Never mind, whilst with VOSA I booked a re-test for Friday, so it should be cherries all round and probably lots alcohol on Friday night.

Then on Monday back to the drawing board to plan our next model, planning to make a bigger one next time!


PS, is it just me that is worrying about M1 type approval or are you concerned a bit too?


----------



## Mandale

Update on Mandale® Compact VIVA and M1 Type approval.

Our first motorhome has successfully completed its Voluntary Individual Vehicle Assessment (VIVA) conducted by The Vehicle And Operator Services Agency (VOSA) this morning at 11.00am. 

This vehicle model has been approved and conforms to current M1 Vehicle Type Approval for Motor Caravans.
M1 Type Approval becomes mandatory for all new motor caravans from April 12th next year, so we are very happy to have completed this now and are ensuring every vehicle we produce is assessed and certified.


Thanks everyone for their help on my previous post. (Panel van converter requires help)


----------



## ched999uk

Congratulations. Well done and good to think that you are thinking ahead. As for the exterior BBQ point, we have a Benimar made in 2000 and I have only used the BBQ point once and when I turned on the tap I sliced my knuckle on the sharp edge. Then a couple of days later I turned the valve off and again sliced my other knuckle!!!! 

So if VOSA are going down to this detail it's great for the consumers, hopefully bring up standards and get rid of some of the cowboys.


----------



## carolgavin

Well done guys n gals.

Got any pics or are they top top secret?????
We won't tell anyone if you show us some lol


----------



## carol

Well done and at least nails grow again. 

Carol see the www link at the bottom of his posts

Carol


 :lol:


----------



## Mandale

ched999uk,

With reference to cowboys, I heard there are lots of cowboys! and Indians at the Western Motorhome Show,and they have their own tents and camp fires.

We did'nt take the motorhome to this show, but i would like to go to some of these shows as a visitor and not an exhibitor.


----------



## ched999uk

Mandale said:


> ched999uk,
> 
> With reference to cowboys, I heard there are lots of cowboys! and Indians at the Western Motorhome Show,and they have their own tents and camp fires.
> 
> We did'nt take the motorhome to this show, but i would like to go to some of these shows as a visitor and not an exhibitor.



Any Images or link to images?


----------



## ardgour

Well done for getting it this far

I sent the link to your site to a friend who does a lot of hillwalking and she was very impressed, has everything they need yet small enough to fit down narrow access tracks - all she needs now is enough money

Chris


----------



## JockandRita

ched999uk said:


> Any Images or link to images?


Hi Ched,

>>This<< is the best I could find.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## carol

Maybe I can add a download of it. I will try. Nom cant do it from the iPad. The attach file is Breyer out. Will try from Mac upstairs
Carol


----------



## geraldandannie

ched999uk said:


> Any Images or link to images?


There's a gallery:

http://www.mandalemotorvehicles.co.uk/page4.html

(Might take some seconds to load)

Gerald


----------



## Mandale

*Mandale Compact images*

Hello everyone, I understand users of Mac computers and I-Pads may be having problems viewing our web-site,

I will ask our web technician to add a pre-home page offering flash and non-flash versions.

Alternatively you can see images on Steve Mann caravans web site. (http://www.stevemanncaravans.co.uk )

cheers Danny,


----------



## ched999uk

Flash also isn't very good for Google.


----------



## Suenliam

Web site does load eventually on my Mac (PowerBookG4)System 10.5.8 if this means anything  

Impressive MH. Well done and good luck with the enterprise.

Sue


----------

